# Beretta 85fs firing pin spring



## jku1949 (Jun 24, 2016)

Through my own stupidity, I broke the firing-pin spring in my 85FS. I went to the local gunsmith and purchased a new one, but when I got home I noticed that it was a bit longer (about 0.1" longer) and seemed to be a tiny bit thicker gauge. I went back to the gunsmith but he said that was right spring (even though he admitted it differed from the one that was broken. Has anybody else run into this? I have not installed it yet.


----------

